# Coyote pups



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Has anyone else ever thought that it'd be cool to try and tame a coyote pup and make him like a domestic dog? I wouldn't be dumb enough to just run up to a den and nab one and run, but I still think it'd be a cool idea. Would it even be logical or smart to do that?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have always wanted a fox for pet


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

For some reason I want a pet Dingo. Have you ever seen them on tv when they are showing them from Australia. They are really nice looking animals.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

ac700wildcat said:


> For some reason I want a pet Dingo. Have you ever seen them on tv when they are showing them from Australia. They are really nice looking animals.


Lol, yeah, dingos not only look cool but have an awesome name. You wouldn't really even need to name it, just call it Dingo, and it'd be an awesome name!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A kid 50 years ago didn't know you needed permits for these things. Especially up on the Spirit Lake Nation. I had everything for pets, including raccoons, hawks, owls, a deer for a while. We found the fawn next to the mother caught in a snare someone forgot to take down. We called the warden and he didn't pick him up until March.
Anyway, the neighbor kid had a coyote. They called him wolf. They couldn't figure out where thier geese were going until they smelled this terrible stink. Wolf had been dragging one a day under the deck and eating half of them. After five six warm summer days they figured it out.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A Professional Coyote Hand in WY by the name of Calvin Taylor has a pet coyote and has showed me pictures of it with his wife. He has had several but this one is the only one that he was able to tame at all. he said that you have to get them before their eyes are open or they are untameable. He also said that he can get it to howl whenever he wants. Pretty cool


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> A Professional Coyote Hand in WY by the name of Calvin Taylor has a pet coyote and has showed me pictures of it with his wife. He has had several but this one is the only one that he was able to tame at all. he said that you have to get them before their eyes are open or they are untameable. He also said that he can get it to howl whenever he wants. Pretty cool


That's amazing! How do you think one would go about getting a coyote pup before their eyes open? I may want to try it sometime, lol.

Plainsman, you said you need a permit it do that? Hmm, learn somethin' new everyday!


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

He also said that he can get it to howl whenever he wants. Pretty cool

THAT WOULD BE INSANE!!

i have always wanted a fox for pet

I sweet red one! just like your picture would be awesome


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Calvin does a lot of denning work for the counties around him so he is dealing with pups all of the time


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, I see. Well, I still think it would be cool if I could have coyote as a pet someday.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

weasle414 said:


> Ah, I see. Well, I still think it would be cool if I could have coyote as a pet someday.


The only problem is that in the summer when I can't be calling I would sit there and look at my pet coyote and be like...hmm...I'd be reaching for my calls and the poor coyote would be trembling in his hide 8) :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

here is calvins wife and his coyote

http://photos.imageevent.com/caltaylor/ ... 006-33.jpg


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Man thats a pretty one. The coyote doesn't look too bad either!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I couldn't see the coyote.
xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

the link works fine for me


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think xdeano link worked fine.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I wouldn't have time to take care of the coyote. :wink:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

talk about your ultimate decoy!!!!! Plus you would'nt need to worry if you howls sound right.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

This stuff is very interesting. A pet coyote? It would be an interesting thing to have as a pet and study its behavior.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

my dads got a dog that we're real sure is half coyote. he doesnt know were she came from. she acts real wierd about everything. she backbites the other dogs, she doesnt trust people at all, and i dont think its from abuse. you can just kinda see somethings a little off with her behavior, her body language and such. if you ever saw her walking around, she moves just like a coyote, always trotting, nose and eyes always working. i guess youd hafta see her to understand, but if you did youd agree.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe the sounds on Foxpro's library labels Cal Taylors howls ect ect are recording of that coyote but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

rednek said:


> i have always wanted a fox for pet


me too.









This is my Dad. If I can find them, I'll post some pics of my pet fox.

Randy


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

here in minn and in town i cant see me gettin one. but on my grandparents farm theres a den about mile from the house. :idea:.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

A friend of mine had a red fox as a pet when he was young. He said the fox acted just like a dog.... came when called and all.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i saw a fox pup in the zoo playin with a keeper and it reminded me of a little pup. it rolled on its back attakin her hand. and when see left he jumped on the fence and whinned like crazy for her to come back


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you remember that guy that did all that bear research in alaska, and him and his girlfriend got eaten last year? there was a fox in his camp that would come around, and he would throw a tennis ball for it, and it would fetch it. it loved it, and would do this all day. it was completely wild to.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i remember that. that fox would not leave him alone. that guy always had a tennis ball for that fox


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Brad, do you know how Calvin goes about getting the pups out of the den befor their eyes open? I mean, wouldn't there be a danger of getting stuck in the den or the momma coyote being there?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

weaz...

Forget it. It's not legal to do that in Minnesota. You'd need a permit and unless you are some kind of game farm or rehab dude, you aren't going to get a permit.

Randy


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh,  . Well, thanks for the input though, guys. And thanks Buker for letting me know that before I went off and broke the law. You probably saved me one hefty fine and possibly some jail time!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Like i said Calvin does a lot of denning for the a few counties in WY so he is digging up dens or smoking them on a regular basis i don't know how he got that perticular one though


----------

